# Sony buying Nikon ?



## goodguy (Nov 4, 2016)

Here is a rather weird yet interesting to talk about rumor

The Rumor That Sony Wants to Buy Nikon Isn’t Totally Absurd, But it’s Close - Resource Magazine


----------



## fmw (Nov 4, 2016)

I would say it is absurd but that is the way rumors often go.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2016)

your a little late to the party.  

Sony wants to buy Nikon


----------



## Peeb (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd like to buy Nikon but we haven't come to terms quite yet.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2016)

Peeb said:


> I'd like to buy Nikon but we haven't come to terms quite yet.



its a bad move. 
Thom says Nikon is going out of business soon. again. still.


----------



## Peeb (Nov 4, 2016)

pixmedic said:


> Peeb said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to buy Nikon but we haven't come to terms quite yet.
> ...


A Peeb-infused Nikon would be, pretty much, Chuck Norris with a laser-rifle riding a T-Rex into an exploding supernova.


----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 4, 2016)

Sony is going to buy Nikon and have a lot of new Cameras to there line up and there all new two lenses to choose from.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2016)

Looks like this is all based on a mis-translated comment from a former Nikon sponsored professional, according to Thom Hogan's Nov. 4, 2016 column about this silly 'rumor'....according to him, it is not even a rumor, but merely stupid, baseless speculation.


----------



## pixmedic (Nov 4, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Looks like this is all based on a mis-translated comment from a former Nikon sponsored professional, according to Thom Hogan's Nov. 4, 2016 column about this silly 'rumor'....according to him, it is not even a rumor, but merely stupid, baseless speculation.



holy crap...must be end times. 
Thom Hogan...THE Thom Hogan, calling out an article as stupid, baseless speculation.

wow...just, wow.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 4, 2016)

yeah! i know!

Hogan's comments are located at   Rumor Versus Speculation | DSLRBodies | Thom Hogan


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 4, 2016)

I heard Coke was buying Pepsi.


Or was it Ford was buying Chevy?


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Nov 26, 2016)

I can imagine SONY to be willing to pay for the

production facilities
engineers
brand name
what's left of a service network
I had extremely incompetent handling (3 replacements) of a still poor performing SONY Blu-ray player. SONY is not what they used to be.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 7, 2016)

well SONY has
recently sold off portions of it's battery business
selling/sold it's creative audio/video editing sofware programs
sold off the VAIO laptop division
sold off the online gaming division

but it's sensor, camera and playstation division remain healthy.
Apparently Sony is also very successful at selling Insurance.

I miss my Sony Trinitron TVs.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Dec 8, 2016)

LOL - we have a small one in the kitchen that's 27 years old.


astroNikon said:


> I miss my Sony Trinitron TVs.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 8, 2016)

Drive-By-Shooter said:


> LOL - we have a small one in the kitchen that's 25 years old.
> 
> 
> astroNikon said:
> ...


I still have a 13" stereo, multipicture tv I bought in 1989.
I miss my 32" one from back then - removeable stereo speakers, picture in picture.
I had SONY ES line of VCR, stereo back then.  I still have a "newer" ES stereo amp/receiver. The earlier ES ones had nice wood panels on each side.  It's hooked up to speakers with a 15 inch bass, and 2 other midranges.  Then a higher one going up to ceramic tweeter.   ahh ... power.  The bass makes your feet go numb.

I wonder why they stopped doing picture in picture
I have an early walkman headset too somewhere.


----------



## Drive-By-Shooter (Jan 8, 2017)

here's why companies will need to merge.  also, we're getting o the point that the cameras won't be better than what we own! This Chart Shows How the Camera Market Has Changed Over the Past Decades


----------



## greybeard (Jan 16, 2017)

Given the way Canon is going after Nikon (Tom Hogan) and probably Sony, it could happen.


----------



## Solarflare (Jan 17, 2017)

T*h*om Hogan is completely independent from Nikon, even if he comments on Nikon a lot. He's not a Nikon ambassador (and I dont think he stands a chance in hell to ever be one, the way he keeps telling Nikon what they should do) and he's not an employee or owns part of the company either. All he is is a photographer who keeps working with Nikon gear while speaking doom and gloom about it all the time.

And no, I dont think that Canon and Nikon will ever merge. Because they are the two giants of the photography business, in competition to each other since over half a century, and have completely incompatible systems. So neither of them has anything to gain from acquiring the other. They dont need the extra employees and they dont need the extra Knowhow.

I believe that the photography market is shrinking due to a couple of factors:

- The worldwide economic crisis. People dont have the money needed to buy good cameras
- The cellphone revolution. People dont need point and shoot cameras anymore, thus that market is drastically collapsing.
- The lack of need to upgrade. What do you want from a camera ? That it takes excellent pictures. But some older cameras like a Canon 5D (2005) or a Nikon D700 (2008) are still fantastic cameras today if you know how to use them right.

The companies try their best to produce artificial need. For example with the sharpness (for lenses) and Megapixel (for cameras) wars. But the truth is, if all that owners of a Canon 5D or Nikon D700 (and other high quality cameras) want to do is making pictures (and not newer gimmicks, like video) and if they know how to use these cameras correctly (for example they dont have as good dynamic range as modern cameras), they dont _need _an upgrade. Like, _ever_. Until their camera breaks.


----------

